# Medication and social skills



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I am currently in therapy and just got referred to a psychiatrist to likely be put on an SSRI. I know that medication isn't a permanent fix, but I was just wondering if there could be some permanent indirect effects of it. For example, I feel that a lot of my SA is caused by lack of social skills. So if I take medication and am able to relax long enough to be more social, then theoretically I should learn more social skills and still retain some of that when going off the medicine. At least that is the way I see it, anyone else have any experience with this? Am I completely off, or is this possible?


----------



## Edwin (Jun 19, 2008)

It is very well possible that there are such long-term benefits of SSRI use. At least, it did for me.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Same, i have the social skills (learned them on other drugs long time ago) but without the drugs i cant use them, the anxiety inhibits me with a wall around me so i cant act normal around other ppl, even if i have all the social skills. However for some other SA is mostly a lack of confidence/social skills and in that scenario you could see benefits after withdrawing the medication.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been really against medication. Recently though, I've been thinking your exact thoughts, and have been thinking that if I can see what it's like for my thoughts to be under control, doing CBT might be better. Taking a taste test if you will so I know where I'm going in therapy.


----------



## worshiper (Jul 12, 2010)

Interesting matter discussed by you over here.Well I appreciate especially for sharing such amazing review regarding to medication and social skills..I hope that you will continue such matter of discussion in future also.


----------

